# Custom version of an Ibanez RGD 2127z wanted



## Tom MAF (Mar 29, 2010)

Heya,
I recently bought one of the new Ibanez RGD2127z's. It was a very nice guitar and all, loved the sound, playability, extended scale length, thin fretboard. But the there were two problems with it, one being that the floyd rose (Edge pro zero) was not up to scratch (sloppy, stiff, inaccurate...), especially for a £1020 guitar. Also the the guitars neck, even when I fully un-tensioned it, so much so that the bolt that you turn started coming off, was basically the neck was contently too flat even though I was using a tuning (drop g sharp) that was of an overall higher tension than the standard (a standard). I know that the problem with the neck was just a one off but I decided to sent it back to Gak and get a refund.

Anyway I was wondering whether anybody could think of any good luthiers or manufacturers who could give me a similar guitar, that is with a thin neck, 26.5"-27" scale length, Superstrat style body and 7 strings obviously , but what I also want I a decent floyd rose. This is all considering that I live near Norwich, in Norfolk, in England. And also that I am willing to pay a reasonable amount but I'm not wanting a £2000+ guitar with a 2 year production time .

Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks ever so much.

Tom


----------



## jymellis (Mar 29, 2010)

im nnot understanding the neck problem, did it have too much bow or too little that you where adjusting it?


----------



## Tom MAF (Mar 29, 2010)

It had too little bow, the neck was too flat, too much tension.
I hope that clears it, I'm not the best at explaining things .


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 29, 2010)

Might be worth getting in touch with Marty at Siggery about a custom - He's UK based, I've only heard good things, and the recent quote I got was less than your RGD


----------



## Tom MAF (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice one I'll have a look 
Any other ideas?


----------



## Elysian (Mar 29, 2010)

I've got a purple figured maple topped RG7XL body in the shop(kind of chaotic figuring, mainly quilted), routed for a LoPro Edge 7 trem, mahogany with 1/4" maple cap, you'd have to find the neck(or have one made, ET Guitars can handle it), but you'd be halfway there. It's not an RGD of course. It just needs to be wet sanded and buffed and it's done.


I can't find the pic online, but can get it later, if you're interested.


----------



## Tom MAF (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeh that sounds cool!!!

Erm... so what would I need to do to get it up and running and how much would it set me back?

Thanks


----------



## Elysian (Mar 29, 2010)

Tom MAF said:


> Yeh that sounds cool!!!
> 
> Erm... so what would I need to do to get it up and running and how much would it set me back?
> 
> Thanks



You'd need a trem, pickups and electronics, and a neck+tuners+locking nut. It can fit a LoPro Edge 7, a Edge Pro 7, or an OFR7. Pickup routes are for Duncan style pickups, so it'd fit Phase 2 blackouts, or any other passive pickup on the market. I'd ask $350 for the body. I can try to help source everything else if necessary as well.


----------



## Tom MAF (Mar 29, 2010)

Well one of the main factors I have to think about is shipping and import duty fees, considering I live in england, any idea how much thats gonna cost?


----------



## Elysian (Mar 29, 2010)

Tom MAF said:


> Well one of the main factors I have to think about is shipping and import duty fees, considering I live in england, any idea how much thats gonna cost?


I shipped a guitar to Norway recently, it had to ship Priority and was only $80 to ship. I have no idea about how much customs cost him though, because he hasn't gotten it yet  If you'd like me to help you assemble the whole thing, we can work that out as well. That would also make going to Ernie Taylor for the neck a breeze, because I'm going to be placing an order with him as well. I think it's pretty hard to find a XL neck anyways, so Ernie might be your best bet. If you want, shoot me a PM and we can discuss this further.


----------



## Tom MAF (Mar 29, 2010)

That would be really cool but before that could ya just tell me how much over all you would estimate it costing and how long over all you could imagine it taking to get to me, as my band is going into recording soon, I could use my old rg7321 but I hate playing that guitar after my RGD, so would I have to wait a bit or just use my 7321?
Chears


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 29, 2010)

That purple guitar elysian is talking about looks super hawt, im surprised he hasnt sold it yet


----------



## Elysian (Mar 29, 2010)

I found the pic, it's on my facebook.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 29, 2010)

Elysian said:


>



That thing is


----------



## Tom MAF (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow!!!
You guys sure weren't lying lol


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 29, 2010)

Get him to mark the sale value of the guitar or whatever as something like £300, then you'll only pay about £30 import tax.


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 29, 2010)

Shipping's probably gonna cost the same as it did to Norway, so around $80 if you use the same kinda shipping service.

As far as customs go, I paid £70 on a guitar that was worth $500, so I wouldn't expect to have to pay ANY more than that, unless things have drastically changed in the past 2 years. 

I'd estimate shipping to take around 7 working days.. so up to 11 days in total - then, once it gets to the depot, it'll take another day or two for you to get the letter through saying they have it.. so it may take up to 2 weeks.

All just guesswork, really, but a vague idea, I hope!


----------



## Tom MAF (Mar 29, 2010)

Well thanks ever so much guys I'll have a look into import fees, chears


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey I'm still interested about getting a custom 26.5" custom 7, any UK luthiers that peeps can think of?


----------



## Zahs (Apr 3, 2010)

Sims customs... the one in the uk. check that out


----------



## metalvince333 (Apr 9, 2010)

Zahs said:


> Sims customs... the one in the uk. check that out


 Dont listen to this guy... 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-the-story-of-my-sims-ash-dna-jem-string.html

Ask Courtney from 2018customs she makes a really beautiful version of the rgd and she's a member here!check this one out

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ns/115024-nmgd-rgdx7620-18-a.html#post1928840

edit: This may not be the same Sims but just keep an eye open and..Ok Courtney is in the U.S. but that body is beautiful!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Dont listen to this guy...
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-the-story-of-my-sims-ash-dna-jem-string.html
> 
> Ask Courtney from 2018customs she makes a really beautiful version of the rgd and she's a member here!check this one out
> ...



Wrong Sims buddy. 

The Sims Custom Shop operating in the UK is *NOT* the same as the Sim's in the US known for shady business practices. 

Please do your homework before slandering a proper, and well recognized builder/shop. 

This is the "good" Sims known for doing great work, and being VERY reputable:http://www.simscustom.com/

This is the "bad" Sims (Patrick Sims) known to be a very bad builder/businessman: http://www.simscustomshop.com/page8.html


----------



## cyril v (Apr 9, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> Dont listen to this guy...
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-the-story-of-my-sims-ash-dna-jem-string.html
> 
> Ask Courtney from 2018customs she makes a really beautiful version of the rgd and she's a member here!check this one out
> ...



Sims UK does great work from what I've seen, it's such a shame that the two companies share the same name because it's hard to actually find reviews of their work without running into two-shit tons of Sims' US negative reviews. 

also Courtney is highly recommended as well; she had the body, exactly as described and in my hands extremely fast... I don't remember exactly, and I'm not sure if it's the norm, but I'm pretty sure it was under a month.

Besides that you have Jaden Rose Guitars, Roter Custom Guitars, ET Guitars and another jizz worthy option would be Ran Guitars... theres really a lot of quality builders about that might be slipping my mind at the moment.


----------



## Joel (Apr 11, 2010)

Deamoness guitars seem to be really cool too. Check out Nolly's Deamoness thread for info and pics. They look like quality pieces of work.


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks ever so much for the recommendations and thanks for the warning about sims us, i had seen that before but presumed it was the sims uk shop, good to have that cleared up


----------



## metalvince333 (Apr 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wrong Sims buddy.
> 
> The Sims Custom Shop operating in the UK is *NOT* the same as the Sim's in the US known for shady business practices.
> 
> ...


 check out the edit, thank you!

also, I dont think jaden rose does ibanez look alikes anymore, I asked about a month ago and he told me that they didnt do any and to check out their models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> check out the edit, thank you!
> 
> also, I dont think jaden rose does ibanez look alikes anymore, I asked about a month ago and he told me that they didnt do any and to check out their models.



I saw your edit. 

Though, my point still stands.


----------



## Zahs (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Max of Metal for backing me and Sims customs uk up!!!!


----------



## orakle (May 9, 2011)

a mix of ibanez rgd2127z and ran crusher would be the best guitar in this universe tbh


----------



## ECGuitars (May 9, 2011)

Thread is a year old bud, check the dates before posting


----------

